# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua dc servor cho đầu lazer

## cuong

mình cần mua dc servor cho đầu scan lazer của mình (hình)

----------


## cuong

cứu em các bác ơi, hàng gấp rồi

----------


## Gamo

cháy hay hết than? cháy quấn lại xem sao bác?

----------

cuong

----------


## hoahong102

mình còn nguyên con mua bên china về đã test ok mà chưa dùng, cả guơng 400x400 cả glavo cụ có mua thì mật thư em báo giá

----------


## cuong

Bác gà con ơi . Nó bị kêu e e e . Có người nói thay nguyên cái đầu. Em thì nghèo quá tính chỉ thay mo tơ

----------

